# Track & track - lgb etc



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Anyone know if LGB is still making all their track pieces.. Piko doesn't seem to make much of anything.

Steve


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

What about Trainli?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

2poor4Gscale said:


> Anyone know if LGB is still making all their track pieces.. Piko doesn't seem to make much of anything.
> 
> Steve


Which specific pieces are you looking for.
Take a look at the 2016 LGB catalog, it's the last complete catalog that LGB has published and it shows all the track pieces I remember from way back when including the adjustable track and all sorts of very short sections. 

Knut

PS: The full LGB 2017 catalog will only be published later this year.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They are doing the complete line, they designed years ago.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I know, the only thing that has changed is that they don't make the 3m long pieces of flex rail anymore--you can only get the 1.5m lengths. You can, however, use the Piko 3m rail with the LGB tie sections if you want because I believe the rail is identical.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your responses.. nice to know Marklin is still doing the lgb track. Trainli doesn't interest me, their track seems to be too expensive.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

??

Don't think you are going to find LGB by Marklin any cheaper, but let us know the price comparison, I'd like to know.

Remember that the "R" system is different between LGB/Marklin and Train-Li(ne 45) and Piko when comparing prices.

Greg


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I have stuck with LGB track for almost 20 years, hasn't let me down yet. If I was doing an elevated railway and buying brand new track, I would take a hard look at Peco G45 track. smaller rail profile but needs a solid underlayment where as you can "float" the LGB or similar track in ballest due to being closer to girders than rail. But with that overkill design, comes the long term robustness outdoors, espically on a ground level line. In the last few months, LGB track has been cheaper than others according to my local shop I get my G scale thru. I have stuck with second hand track and trains, much easier on the budget. Mike


----------



## Flying Scot (Aug 12, 2017)

KUNFOOSED IS ME

Is Peco G/45mm track identical to LGB in every way IF not where are the differences one person says the rail section is identical the next says Peco has a smaller rail section

thanks David


----------



## Flying Scot (Aug 12, 2017)

Another question with LGB points can you safely run over a set of trailing points that are set for the wrong way and if so will that flip them over permanently onto the way you are running

thanks

David


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I believe LGB once made a nickel silver track, that's no longer produced, but the brass line is available in its entirety. I've never had a problem ordering track. I do think the catenary and pier range is limited to old stock or used, though.

Regarding the question about running though "closed" points, doing so won't necessarily throw the points. Also, if pushing wagons, this will often derail the wagons - they aren't heavy enough and the flanges will ride over closed points instead of pushing them open.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

dude, start a new thread, don't wake up an old thread about LGB to ask a question about Piko.

Greg 862


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If you are in the So Cal area, I have some nice sections (2' and 4') of used LGB track I would sell. But I won't ship them.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Greg;

Better read that post again. He is asking about Peco (British) track, not Piko (German) track. I know that Peco make 45mm gauge track, but I have never actually seen their track. He wants to know whether the rail is the same profile at code 332 as LGB. Maybe you have come across some Peco 45mm, but it as scarce as can be where I live.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*Peco (British) track* is code 250 nickel silver. They offer 2' radius curves, 4' radius switches, and flex track. If I recall, the rail is the same profile as Micro Engineering's code 250 rail, and would also work with Sunset Valley and AMS code 250 track. Jim Stapleton (Dr. Rivet) used their switches with ME rail on his old railroad before he moved and built his current empire. 

*Piko (Germany)* has a full line of brass code 332 rail that is fully compatible with LGB's line of track, as well as TrainLine45, USATrains, Aristo, and AMS's code 332 track. 

Later,

K


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Flying Scot said:


> KUNFOOSED IS ME
> 
> Is Peco G/45mm track identical to LGB in every way IF not where are the differences one person says the rail section is identical the next says Peco has a smaller rail section
> 
> thanks David




Peco vs Piko, Piko is identical to LGB, Peco isn't. That's how I read the old thread.

Still kunfoosed? Oh well

John


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

One of our club layouts uses PECO gauge 1 track. It's a standard gauge prototype look, and uses rail only code 200 high, wich makes it very nice looking. Interestingly, you can run any 45mm gauge model on it. In our club, there are locomotives from probably all makers. Merlin, Pearse, Roundhouse, Märklin, Aster, Accucraft, LGB and probably a few more - including Playmobil! 

However, you end up having to build switches yourself, wich previous members did beatifully.

Märklin Gauge 1 track is a disaster club track, since it doesen't accept most narrow gauge models with deep flanges.

The other PECO code 250, I have no experience with.

One Idea, is to use small code (200 / 215/ 250) track in highly visible parts of a layout, such as stations, and use higher code 332 for portions that benefit from greater stability.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Points in the wrong direction depend on what controls them. Some will allow you to do this, others depend on the weight of the rolling stock, and some will not allow it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Dave, read the original post again yourself. You know, post #1, not the last post in an old thread "Resurrected"

The thread was asking about LGB track. Then it goes dormant, then a newbie posts to it about something else.

Thus the admonishment to the newbie, start a new thread, don't bring up an old one, and especially an old thread on a different topic.

Greg 860



Dave Meashey said:


> Hey Greg;
> 
> Better read that post again. He is asking about Peco (British) track, not Piko (German) track. I know that Peco make 45mm gauge track, but I have never actually seen their track. He wants to know whether the rail is the same profile at code 332 as LGB. Maybe you have come across some Peco 45mm, but it as scarce as can be where I live.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Kevin and Pauli seem to have answered the question. I have never seen the Peco 45mm track outside of a catalog illustration. Good to know somebody has some experience with the stuff. Mine is limited to their HO/OO switches.

I have now learned that it does no good to try to be humorous with a certain person, so I shall try not to address him anymore.

David Meashey


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Instead of "admonishing" the newbie, Lets be constructive, new thread or not. Instead of coming off like a horses rear end Greg, answer the question then mention its better to start a new thread instead of being so negative towards a new forum member. Keep running the newbies off and this place will die out completely! The attitude you give off Greg is quite negative, know it all and know better than everybody else, as well as a bully. That last aspect I know plenty about, having been on the receiving end for the better part of my life. So stop it please. That said, Peco is good track, but a lighter weight rail than LGB or Piko. If you want to "float" the track in ballest or just on the dirt, you are probably better off with LGB, Piko, USA or Aristocraft or any other brand of code 332 rail you choose. The smaller code 250 rail looks better, more to scale but will need something under to support it. Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Read the rules Mike:

The main points are...

*1 - Courtesy to other members at all times is the Cardinal Rule here on MLS. Personal attacks, insults, and/or flames will not be tolerated, nor will heated arguments. Impersonal debate on products, methods, etc. is fine.
*
2 - this is a family web site with many junior members.Â* Post only appropriate things that you wouldn't mind your own children seeing or reading.

3 - any post which is deemed inappropriate for any reason may be edited or deleted at the sole discretion of the Moderators.

4 - any post advertising items for sale is forbidden in the forums.Â* The one exception is 1st class members may post links to their ads in the classified section of this site, but must keep it simple.

Greg 855


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

How many times do we advise the new comer to read the old threads?
This one in particular brings up a new brand name; Peco and smaller rail.
It would take a lot of back story to make our new friend's query make sense in a new thread. 
I think he made a good choice ...

Perhaps One size does not fit all.



John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would not have commented except he did this on several threads. 

Old threads, with a topic that was not matching the new post.

Don't fret, I'll be gone soon.

Greg 853


----------



## Flying Scot (Aug 12, 2017)

*Derailed ooops !!!!*

Seems I rattled someone's cage here and woke up a sleeping tiger sowwy

NOW I know that PECO and PIKO are two different manufacturers being derailed I had assumed that PIKO was just an Americanisation of PECO

MY BAD 

I NOW KNOW a bit more about compatible LGB track too. It seems the rail profile/type is code 332 so that LGB, Piko, USA or Aristocraft or any other brand of code 332 should be identical or as near as dammit. 

Also before posting I have tried the search and it seems unable find what I am looking for so I WILL start new threads IF I cannot see the answers to my questions on any thread.

Expect a few new threads for me soon 

sowwy again


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

David, keep asking your questions and don't worry about our resident grouch, he is super smart and thinks everybody should follow his way, but .... has some rough edges and can be abrasive... 
I joust with him on occasion, but never in anger.

Greg, did you just write your own obit?
"Don't fret, I'll be gone soon."

Are you taking down your informative website too? That would be a huge blow to many in the hobby
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, going soon... me or MLS, like it says in my signature. Too many people cross posting, and even people with anger management issues calling me names.

Most other forums have spirited conversations, and limit personal comments, and this one has the rules, but has sunk to where nothing matters other than readership.

Greg - 832

(congratulations Mike, you have joined the club with Mr. Corvette and Andrew, your posts will no longer be visible to me)


----------

